# Love handles



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

I been on cyclic ketosis diet, lost incredible amount of body fat. Plenty of cardio and training 5 days a week. I'm at my lean body weight, but my love handles are still there! Even my face has lost so much that people think im ill.

Any recommendations on the love handles? Peptides, growth, anything?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Drift said:


> I been on cyclic ketosis diet, lost incredible amount of body fat. Plenty of cardio and training 5 days a week. I'm at my lean body weight, but my love handles are still there! Even my face has lost so much that people think im ill.
> 
> Any recommendations on the love handles? Peptides, growth, anything?


Use kettle bells mate and lean side to side, you should feel your love handle area/hips tightening and working. Also torso twists are good, they'll increase flexibility too, from experience.

Generally though, more body's fat loss will eventually get rid of the love handles.

Have you done hight interval cardio work? That helped me a few years agi big time for fat in hard to get areas.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Your love handles are just fat, building muscke there wont get rid of the fit. keep dieting, fat comes off from all over the body and often the place you want it to come off comes off last.

Doing the kettle bells and core training is good byut wont remove the fat which you need to do.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

You can't spot reduce

Keep plugging away


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yep, just keep going they will probably be the last thing to go lol


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Your love handles are just fat, building muscke there wont get rid of the fit. keep dieting, fat comes off from all over the body and often the place you want it to come off comes off last.
> 
> Doing the kettle bells and core training is good byut wont remove the fat which you need to do.


Of course, more muscle = more calories burned though.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Helios?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Helios?


?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

yohimbine did it for me, fasted cardio russian twists side bends!!

last bit to go mate, pain in the A hole


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Try to drop your Sugar intake - Surprising how much of a big role excess sugar plays in creating Love Handles


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Unfortunetly everyone has the lastbplace for fat to come off.

Im similar to you, I get full abs and yet still hold lots of lower back fat

Yohim is good for stubborn areas ive heard


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

chelios said:


> ?


injectable Clen and yohimbine its supposed to have some effect for spot reduction


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Get your bloods checked make sure your Testosterone levels are not low.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

If all else fails mate... LipoGlaze lol http://www.loveliteuk.co.uk/_ice/how_it_works.php


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> injectable Clen and yohimbine its supposed to have some effect for spot reduction


Haha thanks mate. I've taken both before but orals not injectables. Always been put off by them and I'm not sure why really.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

chelios said:


> Use kettle bells mate and lean side to side, you should feel your love handle area/hips tightening and working..


This is horrendous advice sorry. Do not do this. You will be shocked at how fast your obliques will grow. All that will do is increase your width with the same layer of fat on top.

Everyone is different, there will be a place on your body that the fat will leave last, perhaps for you it is your obliques / lower back area.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Bensif said:


> This is horrendous advice sorry. Do not do this. You will be shocked at how fast your obliques will grow. All that will do is increase your width with the same layer of fat on top.
> 
> Everyone is different, there will be a place on your body that the fat will leave last, perhaps for you it is your obliques / lower back area.


Fair enough. It definitely aided me. Tightening the area. Like 2kg kettle bells. Makes sense though.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

chelios said:


> Fair enough. It definitely aided me. Tightening the area. Like 2kg kettle bells. Makes sense though.


I made this mistake when I first started training. I have managed to shrink them down now but as you get really lean, like 8% bf you will see how developed they are. For me and my shape it was ruining that V look to my torso. Everyone is different though.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I made this mistake when I first started training. I have managed to shrink them down now but as you get really lean, like 8% bf you will see how developed they are. For me and my shape it was ruining that V look to my torso. Everyone is different though.


I appreciate that mate and it's advice I'll take on board because I'm trying to lean up.


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

wanting to shrink muscle?Haven't heard that before. Easy to put on muscle?Haven't heard that neither :wacko:



Bensif said:


> I made this mistake when I first started training. I have managed to shrink them down now but as you get really lean, like 8% bf you will see how developed they are. For me and my shape it was ruining that V look to my torso. Everyone is different though.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I was getting some major love handles even though people still thought I was quite skinny (my pants were folding over at the waist)! Going low carb and weight lifting really shifted the love handles pretty quickly. Definately recommend trying to build more muscle so your body will burn more fat for energy - at some point it will use your belly fat and it certainly won't do any harm doing ab exercises to ahve them ready to be on show


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

owen p said:


> wanting to shrink muscle?Haven't heard that before. Easy to put on muscle?Haven't heard that neither :wacko:


The obliques are probably the only muscles bodybuilders try to avoid developing. They basically give you a thicker midsection, spoiling V-taper and proportions.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

owen p said:


> wanting to shrink muscle?Haven't heard that before. Easy to put on muscle?Haven't heard that neither :wacko:


Indeed. Some people say this doesn't work but I swear by it. You CAN atrophy a muscle if you overtrain it enough. I do broomstick twists for 30 - 45 minutes 5 nights per week and it has massively shrunk and tightened my midsection, but mainly my obliques. This is an old school approach.



foodaddict said:


> The obliques are probably the only muscles bodybuilders try to avoid developing. They basically give you a thicker midsection, spoiling V-taper and proportions.


This ^^


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

wow thats new info for me  . I suffer from love handles also, f**k training obliques from now on!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

La muscule fo a '6 pack' gell you just rub it in and the fat disappears!


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

The fat there might be estrogen or poor sugar regulation related


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Broomstick twists.... I'm on it!


----------

